
Ask HN: What are the easiest ways to earn crypto without investments? - urahara
I&#x27;m constantly asked by non-tech friends how can they earn some bitcoins or altcoins without heavy investment of time or money. What would you recommend?
======
cwkoss
Mining bitcoin without specialized hardware is far from profitable (you'll pay
10x+ in electricity what you would buying directly from an exchange).

Altcoins may be profitable, or at least closer to market rates.

Doing work for a company that pays employees in Bitcoin is probably the most
straightforward way.

You're going to have to either invest time or money, nobody is giving away
free Bitcoins anymore. Some altcoins have giveaways, but I don't think the
ones handing out stuff for free are likely to appreciate much.

------
Dryken
not gonna happen anymore. Unless you want to mine new crypto hopping their
value go up.

